
Chase posts, deletes tweet shaming people who buy coffee. Got a $12b bailout - sbachman
https://twitter.com/samueljscott/status/1122935880828837888
======
dclusin
Poor attempt at humor by their marketing department. Probably elicited
chuckles when a person posted it on their own feed. Cringe inducing when a
large corporation posts it on their feed.

------
mrosett
This is cringy, but it's a non-story. Whoever posted it was probably in high
school when that bailout happened.

